# My Crimson Fists (WIP) My first 40k miniatures



## sphere830 (Aug 4, 2009)

Well, I have been promising pictures of some of my work towards a crimson fist army, here they are. I have another tactical squad painted the same completed. I am now working on six terminators, a dred and the Black Reach captain with a metal fist backpack (which originally came with the oop power-fist captain that you see here). My girlfriend was kind enough to get me a new camera for my birthday yesterday. Let me know what you think. One question though, is there any better techniques regarding getting a fist symbol on their arms, other than transfers? My free-hand technique is questionable at best. I'll continue to update this log and page as I get more units completed, then post pictures of the whole thing. Thanks again for looking!

Here is a link to a gallery that I have started of my High Elves:

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=469413#post469413


----------



## Bardictraveller (May 11, 2009)

Great looking models mate! Always like the Crimsons Fists, despite the fact I've started an ork army just now :d


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

They are some nice fists.
+rep!


----------



## sphere830 (Aug 4, 2009)

So here is a stage by stage look at how I have devised painting my crimson fists. I figure by the great responses so far (and a new toy in a camera), I would keep a proper log of painting stage by stage. Here is my process from building the miniature on. I'll be updating this as I finish the miniatures and then the army as well. So check back periodically.

Stage 1 includes assembly, cleaning and adding or any conversions.

Stage 2 includes simply basing the models in your choice of basing. *I have learned that it is at this stage that a neatly kept base job is easiest.

Stage 3 includes priming the miniature in whatever color that your working with. For most of my miniatures, I like darker tones generally, allowing me to effectively highlight the miniature later to greater effect. As for my choice of primers, I use Krylon indoor/outdoor flat black primer. Its cheaper (by almost half the price) than other modeling specific primers and from my experience works just as well.

Stage 4 is where this particular army may differ from other schemes. I start by dry bushing the miniatures armor pieces with necron abyss, which is a dark/navy blue for the base color.

Stage 5 includes an enchanted blue general highlighting around the edges of the armor plates. *I tried to get a close picture of the terminator sergeant so that you could see the base highlight. There is not much color difference. This will eventually be the primary transition palette for the two final highlights and help to build an effect of depth on the model.

Stage 6 is where I start finishing the rest of the models base coats. I update this link as I get further with the miniatures and will keep a similar log for the rest of the stages in my process. Feel free to post any questions or advice as you see fit.

Forgive the first few examples as all of my space marines are in at least stage four of the painting sequence. Over the years I have learned to paint dozens of miniatures at once. However, I would warn most younger painters against this technique, as having too many miniatures in front of you is extremely daunting. This has just been my experience. 

As for vehicles, I have not started on them yet, but intend on collecting a few more, then building modeling and painting them together. This will include a painting log as I paint them too. Any c&c are always welcome and encouraged. Thanks for looking, I hope you enjoy and maybe get something out of it. :grin:


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Regarding "fist symbols": Check if there are any chapter specific shoulderpads for Imperial/Crimson Fists available from GW. I think there is, get those and youll just need to paint like normal

The Fists seem to come along nicely. Ive always liked the Crimson Fist theme and always look back fondly on the "last stand pictures" of them back in the RT days


----------



## sphere830 (Aug 4, 2009)

*Alright I have documented painting my rhinos*

One of my goals with this army is to keep it mechanized while I build it. With this in mind, I decided to get on and crank out 2x rhinos for my completed tactical squads. Here is a picture log of modeling and painting my 2x rhinos. I won't go into great detail, but if you hoover over the picture I labeled the steps in them. If you have any questions or comments, about any steps or techniques, feel free to ask. As always, any c&c are encouraged as I still have a great deal to learn.

I suppose if I had two things to do over, one I would have cleaned (flash and mold lines mostly) the models a bit better and two is regarding transfers. I prepared the area of the transfers with a coat of varnish, then used standard procedure wetting, placing, dabbing and covering with another coat of varnish. However, I still got some air bubbles. Is there a better solvent, trick or technique that I'm missing with these transfers? Although, they turned out well, there has to be a studio quality trick to them somewhere, aye? But all and all they came out pretty well. Next I'm moving to finishing the terminators and the dred. My next vehicle purchase, build and paint project will be 2x vindicators. I want strong heavy support for my 1750 list!


----------



## Masito (Jul 17, 2009)

they look amazing mate, especially with the paint technique that is fairly simple but deals great results as you have proven! that army shot is very nice and gives me feel that they are indeed a force to be reckoned with!

now paint the rest and take another army shot


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

Those are some pretty good looking Rhinos.


----------



## sphere830 (Aug 4, 2009)

*Terminators completed*

Ok, continuing with the painting from stage 7. Here are the finishing stages of painting my terminators. Feel free to comment or critique and as always, thanks for looking. I'll post up pictures of the rest of the army as their getting done, then attempt some natural light pictures of the whole thing when finished.

:victory:


----------



## sphere830 (Aug 4, 2009)

*Some more completed minis...*

This time I have just finished a squad of assault marines. You may notice that I have started moving on with the troops and plan on spending a couple of evenings, when the painting is complete, applying transfers. I just found out about "decal set", so I'm looking forward to learning to get some better results with water transfers this go around. :so_happy:


----------



## sphere830 (Aug 4, 2009)

*Scouts are finished...here they are from the beginning*

Ok, the army is coming along nicely. All complete from the battalion box and the AoBR set except my black reach Captain and the dred, which are almost done. Here is a step by step progression of my scout squad getting painted. Again, I'm going to wait and finish 5x more assault marines and a land speeder storm next, then do all the transfers. The army is turning out ok I think. Any feed back would be taken into consideration and appreciated. Thanks again for looking.

Next month I'm purchasing 2x Vindicators and a drop pod.

The following month a razorback and some sternguard.

*I'm starting to strongly consider a Chaplain w/ jumppack to send with the Assault Marines. Any luck or experience with this?

:grin:


----------



## sphere830 (Aug 4, 2009)

*Dreadnought Done.*

Alright, my eyes are crossed and I have been painting the last two nights and since I awoke today almost non-stop. However, I have all my fist painted that I have put together except the black reach captain (and the transfers...:cray. I'll have him done sometime this coming week. Work is catching up to me. I'm looking forward to assembling the LS storm though. 

The light source makes some of the highlights seem to disappear and I know everyone says that...but, this piece really turned out a touch better than the pictures. Any ole' way.

More to come.


----------



## sphere830 (Aug 4, 2009)

*Black Reach Captain painted*

Here is my other Captain with the power sword from the black reach set. I swapped the backpack with Captain Cortez, which gave him some Fists memorabilia. I ended up picking up some sternguard which will be painted next with 5 more Assault marines. Stay tuned for some more Crimson Fists goodness. I'm getting the transfers done also, which are turning out pretty well. The "decal set" formula is the trick. Well, along with the patience to use several coats while allowing to dry between each. As always any C&C is welcomed. k::grin:


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Wow, nice work! Really love the dirty, used look the whole army has; really ties the models together and I think you're going to have a mint army when you're finished.


----------



## sphere830 (Aug 4, 2009)

*The Army so far in natural light*

Well, I've come a pretty good ways in a month. I have completed a battle force and Black Reach set of marines. These pictures have been taken next to a window for some natural light photos. These show the painting on the models a touch better (although photographing miniatures is always challenging). I have a relatively big order in for 2x Vindicators, a Razorback (which I'm going to magnetize to double as a Rhino) and a drop pod for the Dred. As I have mentioned before I'm working right now on 5x more assault marines, 5x sternguard and building some extra marines with specific weapons. I've gotten some painting done this month and look forward to completing the rest of the collection that I have in mind in the coming couple of months. So here is my ambition for the next leg in the project log. After completing the fore mentioned heavy support and mechanization, I will round this collection and 2.3k point army with a Land Raider, 5 more stern guard, 5 assault terminators and another drop pod. Along with the LS Storm that I have for the scouts, this mobilizes the entire force. I think I'll be able to explore several 1.5k lists out with this list to really learn how to play space marines. Keep checking back and I'll keep posting progress.


----------



## Maverick421 (Apr 7, 2008)

Great Job!:biggrin: Army is very well done, that blue you used is really eye catching. Which brand of paint did you use for the blue if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## sphere830 (Aug 4, 2009)

I used a necron abyss for the foundation. A light dry-brushing of enchanted blue. Then used the citadel asurman blue ink for a wash. Then used a mix of ice blue and and enchanted blue to blend the edges out to a pure ice blue high light. Normally I use a variety of paints, but this army is my first that I actually have used gw paints and inks. For the vehicles, I use a cheaper true navy equivalent acrylic that can be found at any craft store/section.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Mate these guys are well painted. Very tidy army indeed.

Rep


----------



## sphere830 (Aug 4, 2009)

*Update on the CrimsonFists log*

Sorry, I've been busy with work, so its been awhile. I hope everyone had a great holiday season. Since my last entry Ive gotten married, remodeled part of the house...but managed to still get some painting in. In this update I have completed my sternguard (finally), Pedro Kantor and their Razorback. I have also spent the last few days building and getting the base coat finished on 2x Vindicator tanks! Enjoy the pics, I will upload some pics when I get the Vindicators complete. Cheers!


----------



## sphere830 (Aug 4, 2009)

This is where the army is at now. The unfinished Vindicators are the current project. One of the Vindicators will have a gunner modeled on top while the other is in siege mode.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Liking this, the army looks very codex and really tidy. You've done a really nice job on the blue.

I also love that army shot as it's pretty much the size i'm aiming for with my sallie army, very inspiring 

Keep it up!


----------



## sphere830 (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks for the words of encouragement. The problem is this, where to from here? I have also been collecting a Vampire Counts army that I'm chomping at bit to get started with, while I also am fortunate to have a Space Hulk set screaming for me to paint it (great game btw). I'll keep this updated until I complete the 2000 point list that I'm working toward. I just need to finish the Vindicators, paint the fast attack Storm, mechanizing my scouts then painting up two drop pods and a land raider for the terminators. Thats my master plan, to mechanize the whole army...muuuuwaahaaaaa...ok, enough of that.


----------



## Starship Trooper (Dec 2, 2009)

Great looking army! And its good to know that out there some were there is another 32 year old guy putting togeather a fists army.... Some times I feel old on this site. Did you make that bord too? Keep up the good work!


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

I don't remember seeing these before..., but I'm not sure how I missed them. Good quality paint job on this army. I really like the way that the scouts turned out. Well done:victory:


----------



## sphere830 (Aug 4, 2009)

Starship Trooper said:


> Great looking army! And its good to know that out there some were there is another 32 year old guy putting togeather a fists army.... Some times I feel old on this site. Did you make that bord too? Keep up the good work!


 Hey no worries, I'm chastised (all in good fun) by colleagues for being a "geek". I, of course, interpret that with, a solid O.C. level of attention for detail and a compulsive relationship to problem solving--but, I don't suppose thats what they mean by "geek". At the very least thanks for the kind words and what ever you do, don't feel like the only 32 year old out there painting miniature toys. Its our generation that grew up immersed in the fantasy-laden and genesis of the evolutionary step in story-telling that was role-playing (pen and paper) and evolved to become the billion dollar omnipresent industry that is video games. Wow, that is a fatalist justification for playing with toy soldiers at our age. LOL

Incidentally, I did make the 2x2 board that are in the pictures. I got tired of having to travel somewhere else to play, so I built a 2x2 and a 4x4 board to play on here at the house. Since my wife and I are limited on space I have to keep things simple with terrain to afford room for miniatures.


----------



## nurgles_warrior (Jan 11, 2010)

awsome all that i can say, keep up the work:victory:


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

I like 'em. Other than Ultramarines, Crimson Fists are my faviroute army , although I really need a Crimson Fists army...


----------



## sphere830 (Aug 4, 2009)

*Drop Pod and Vindicators*

Ok, I'm almost done with my initial 1500 point list! This is sort of a confession, but I have yet to get the opportunity to actually play a game of 40k. Me and a friend have been playing through the Space Hulk missions, but as of now, I have yet to begin playing with my Crimson Fists. I have gained some army transport cases, so as soon as I finish these two Vindicators and my drop pod I get to play. Sounds crazy, aye?


----------



## Lumat (Apr 12, 2009)

Great looking Crimson Fists army!
Let's all work together to bring the Fists back to their former glory!

I have a question about your scout squad. Do they have camo pants ?


----------



## sphere830 (Aug 4, 2009)

*Vindicators and Drop Pod complete...*

So here are several pictures of some completed Vindicators and a drop pod. 





































Here are a couple of shots of my 1.5k Crimson Fists Motor Pool.



















My next project is to mechanize my scouts, acquire a Land Raider for my terminators and have a fully transported 2k point list with several options. Thanks for looking, I'll put up pictures of the whole 1.5k list in the next couple of days. Any comments and/or feedback is welcome.


----------



## sphere830 (Aug 4, 2009)

*Some pics of the completed list*

Voila! Here is the completed Crimson Fists army to date. There are a comfortable 1.5k list with options in this collection. However, for all intent and purposes, this is the project that I completed via this log. I have some more projects on the horizon so check me out when I start another. Thanks for all the comments and feedback.














































To arms my brothers!


----------



## sphere830 (Aug 4, 2009)

Lumat said:


> Great looking Crimson Fists army!
> Let's all work together to bring the Fists back to their former glory!
> 
> I have a question about your scout squad. Do they have camo pants ?


Yeah, I figure the Fists are still rebuilding and defending what's left of Rynn City, so my scouts are decked out in urban camo patterns. I'm actually working on a unit of sniper scouts as I type and will be updating this thread with pictures soon. I am also anxiously awaiting a Land Raider project that should be in the mail! So new minis and pictures soon...stayed tuned.

Here is a link to a site that I found helpful in painting camo patterns.

www.jakestabletop.com/painting/camouflage.html


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Impressive. It must be satisfying to have an army complete to that standard. Now you can add bits as the need arises to feed your addiction.
Congratulations and rep to go with it.


----------



## sphere830 (Aug 4, 2009)

Some more updates to the Crimson Fists in the form of a near finished Godhammer.































































Obviously property of games workshop. I'm only using the picture as an example of the model that I'm going for.




























This thing is obviously not finished. I've still quite a bit of painting and detailing left. Not to mention the iconography and fists symbols. I picked up the Fists Tank bits pack for some extra stuff. I'll update this next time with a completed model of Rynn's Might pictured and mentioned in the SM codex.


----------



## sphere830 (Aug 4, 2009)

*Finished Land Raider*

So here is the finished LR inspired by the picture above. Let me know what you think.




























Some extra options.


----------



## rich11762 (Jul 18, 2010)

anything blue is good in my books, good work man lookin forward to seeing more


----------



## sphere830 (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks guys. I'll be posting more pictures soon. I'll be posting pics of a sniper unit with Telion and two units of sternguard w/ six combi-meltas that I converted. Check back soon. Cheers.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Excellent work Sphere! The dark blue is the perfect color and your technique is neat and clean. That army must look incredible on the table! +rep


----------



## sphere830 (Aug 4, 2009)

Midge913 said:


> Excellent work Sphere! The dark blue is the perfect color and your technique is neat and clean. That army must look incredible on the table! +rep


Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Looking superb man! Keep it up  Impressed with your painting massively, and let's be honest, the Crimson Fists deserve to look stunning


----------



## Al3X (Nov 7, 2010)

For the emperor! What an incredible army, the resurrection of Crimson Fists. Congratulations, really like it.


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

This a beautiful army. I love the Fists, but haven't had the nerve to start an army painted in Crimson Fists blue. Now that I have you recipe, I might give it a try! Well done!


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Wow, they look really good... how did you manage the fist transfers... I've attempted it in the past, but they always looked like crap


----------



## sphere830 (Aug 4, 2009)

Here is an update for the Crimson Fists. What I have here are some conversions in my Terminators in a couple of chainfists and a Heavy Flamer. This allows me to use them some and with some more effectiveness than bare termies. The other conversions are of some Sternguard. I added 4x combi-meltas to my Sternguard bringing the total to 5 combi-meltas. The scopes came off of some black reach tacticals, the ammo boxes from vehicle sprues and melta barrels from the melta packs. The other pictures are of my Librarian Brother Erasmas and two Chaplains that Ive done some minor conversions on to add Fists icons.

I'm adding two more snipers to my scout unit and Telion for options next so stay tuned. As always c&c is welcomed and encouraged. Something I've been recently considering for my 1k list is a Predator. I like the idea of the auto cannon turret and TL bolters for mid and long range support.


----------



## sphere830 (Aug 4, 2009)

CLT40k said:


> Wow, they look really good... how did you manage the fist transfers... I've attempted it in the past, but they always looked like crap


Transfers are tricky and the WD tutorial wasn't that good. It left out one needed component for doing decent transfers--a substance known as decal set. Several companies make this stuff, I use 'Testors' because I can get it around here. What decal set does is shape your transfers to the surface your attaching them to. That being said, after I had done several, I got better with repetition. 

First, I use a blister plastic and tear some paper towel to fit the inside. 

Second, wet the paper towel sufficiently, not pooled, but saturated.

Third, wet the area the transfer is going with the decal set. This will eliminate most 'silvering', which is air bubbles, and allow the decal to lay pretty flat on the surface. "Pretty" flat is the key here, I use an old brush dipped with the decal set to manipulate the transfer. However, be cautious, the decal is easily torn, folded, etc. Depending on the surface, a shoulder pad for instance, you may need to develop a folding technique to get the decals very flat.

I hope this helps. Transfers are a pain, but really tie an army together and can look very tidy.k:


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

These look really good, must... see... more!


----------



## apidude (Nov 10, 2010)

When I was having the same problem with transfers I stumbled across this posting in another forum, "How to Apply Decals/Transfers
Written by SCT. (If the link does not work it is probably because you need to be logged into the forum to get to it.

The article helped me a lot. I also went to the library and reviewed a couple of magazines about detailed aviation scale modelling. There are several article I read that helped. 

One thing I found that if I used a matte varnish as the basecoat varnish underneath the transfer, I found that it silvered and had air bubbles. Use a *HIGH Gloss *varnish as the base. Use the "decal set" solution that actually softens the decal (be very careful, when it is soft it can tear very easily) so that the decal conforms to the shape of the model beneath. After it is totall dry I then put a sealing coat of *Matte* varnish over the decal to keep it from pealing or flaking off. If done properly the clear plastic of the decal vanishes under the matte varnish. I have only had to touch up around the transfer a few times with paint.

I am in the process of posting some of my Tau vehicles to my Army Showcase and I'll try to include a closeup pic or two of the transfers.

To change the subject, I was impressed with your weathering technique on your vehicles. How did you do it?


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Have just skimmed past the pics in this thread and will read through properly when I have more time. I really like this army. Kudos to blue painted really well. THey actually look like crimson fists. +rep for the 1.5k army pic and those chevrons on the chainfist and those terminators. Oh and your scouts are pretty badass ta boot.


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks for bringing this log back from the dead, it's a super looking force for sure.

Crimson Fists look great anyway, but these guys definitely do them justice.

Rep coming your way!


----------



## sphere830 (Aug 4, 2009)

So here is my sniper scout collection finished. I added Telion and thought about converting him, but decided not to for fluff reasons. So the Ultramarines 'lend' Telion out for training other chapters scouts. Given the state of my brothers in the Crimson Fists, I find it only appropriate that Telion has been assigned to help Pedro Kantor rebuild his largely 'green' or young army.

I also got to do something with two of the miniatures that I painted along with Telion, if you'll notice, the shoulder pads are free-hand painted. I know, they are not perfect, but I like them better than the decals and will probably develop this skill from now on. Since I'm only a couple of units from have some orks finished up, I have refrained from any decals--this is where I will hopefully develop my free-hand skill, then continue this technique on my upcoming Vampire Counts. So here's to it...cheers.


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

I have to say man great job on your army. It has really come together for you; the blue is a very nice shade. Keep up the good work! +Rep


----------



## Master of Sanctity (Nov 11, 2010)

Great looking army so far, nice work on the painting, keep it up!


----------

